# Pirates Of The Caribbean Party Theme



## Salona (Jul 30, 2006)

I did the pirate theme 2 years ago, I used wine barrels for tables, people stood around them to drink and chat. treasure chest full of booty, rum bottles, a skellaton with a bottle in his hand, I constructed a cannon out of 4 " pvc pipe,and small wagon wheels, I put my fogger at end of the the pipe and a red light at the top end so it look like the cannon was just fired, so cool.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice..Salona
Do you have pictures?
Where did you get the Wine Barrels?


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

My mom just finished a 20 by 20 oil painting of the Pirates Skull for me.
I can't wait to see it. 

I am working on Pirate Pictures right now for the walls as well as painting treasure for the treasure chests.

I want to buy more buckies and I need to purchase lots of swords and pirate gear.

Does anyone have any idea's for my party decore?


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I need idea's for food to serve at the Pirate Party?
RUM ,Rum and more Rum.........LOL
Any other idea's?

Maybe crab legs?
Shrimp?
Kabobs?
Lil' smokes?

I need help on this one.........


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Instead of spending a ton of money trying to buy a large enough Pirate Flag.. do what we did...

We bought two Flat Twin Sheets from Walmart.. One Black, One White... $2.89 each...

Then we Cut a Skull out of the White one (Fold In Half, Cut HalfSkull out.. Unfold for Full Skull... hehe.. You can Cut Eyes out the Same way.. We just made sure to staple it all together so the Eyes would Match...)

Sew the White onto the black...

Whammy... 8' x 4' Pirate Flag... =)


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Trinidee, I too am having a Pirate party! My foods are going to be simple, because if I do too much I just end up with lots of left overs. So far, I'm making Carribean Rum Punch (recipe: http://drink.allrecipes.com/az/CribbnRmPnch.asp) and Fruit and veggie kabobs, coconut dip for kabobs and/or crackers (recipe: http://recipes.bhg.com/recipes/recipedetail.jsp?recipeId=R068369)

Other than that, I'm still working on it.....


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

nfm Malice,
Thanks for the Pirate Flag tip........Never would have thought of doing that.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

sainyprincess,

Good foor tips........
I am doing a Pot luck dinner.It always works out well and my friends have fun planning Goulish things to bring but I provide some food and alcohol.

I had a 31st Birthday party for my friend susie this weekend.It was a pot luck the foot was great and we made Jungle juice.YUMMY!!!!!
About 35 people came.

I never would have thought about coconut dip for the kabobs.....yummy!!!!
thanks for the idea's..........


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I have made a few signs so far..............
- Sharp's Tavern
- Yo Ho Yo Ho A Pirates Life for Me
- Pirates
- Captain Sharp 
- Port Royal
- Treasure island

I still need to make a few more...................
The Black pearl
Captain jack Sparo
and a few others.......................
I have been cutting them out of wood and burning the signs with a torch.
The look is turning out pretty good.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I just added new pictures in my photobucket.
Under the birthday parties section.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Found some pirate party recipes here.

http://entertaining.about.com/cs/appetizerrecipes/a/pirateparty_2.htm


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thankyou,
The coconut balls might be yummy!!!
Many other interesting dishes as well.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We're doing a pirate theme yardhaunt and party as well. So I'm glad you started this thread, Trin! I need some help too!  (check out my reply at HN)

I like your signs. I've been collecting pallots to use to make a dock, etc. with the wood and have decided to burn signs out of any of the planks that are busted and too short to use. Thanks!

Colmmoo, the food site is fantastic! Thank you! 

I'm not sure how much of the house is going to be pirate since I have tons of Halloween decorations and am low on $$$ for buying too much pirate items. But I'd like to maybe do one room and am trying to decide on whether it should be the living room or den. I'd like to hang some blucky legs inside our fireplace, so am thinking the den would be a good pick. I could tear up some pirate pants for the legs so it looks like the pirates are getting in!


----------



## halloween1969 (Jul 23, 2004)

Trinidee, your vampire photos are great!!!! How did you get those? Do you just order posters of them?? Please let me know


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

ishwitch,
I saw a how to on making a pirate themed party.They had a really neat idea.
Buy PVC pipe,paint it and cut it to fit in your door way.You can make spare rooms jails.You can even shut the door to the room and put a back drop or a small skeleton inbetween the door and the jail poles.
Does this even make sence.I might do this for my unused rooms.

Building a dock is a great idea.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Halloween 1969,
Which vampire pictures are you asking about.
I have bought a few from www.posters.com 
Like the interview with the vampire pictures ,queen of the damned and dracula were all 5 bucks or so from posters.com
My mother painted me a dracula painting .

Love those vampires.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Trinidee said:


> ishwitch,
> I saw a how to on making a pirate themed party.They had a really neat idea.
> Buy PVC pipe,paint it and cut it to fit in your door way.You can make spare rooms jails.You can even shut the door to the room and put a back drop or a small skeleton inbetween the door and the jail poles.
> Does this even make sence.I might do this for my unused rooms.
> ...


A jail cell sounds cool! And as you may recall, I AM the PVC QUEEN! LOL!

I have a ton of pvc in my shed just itchin' to be used!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Then this is a must for you!!!!!

Yes make a jail....it would be great!!!!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We did a pirate theme party last year and it went over really well - even if I do say so myself ;-)

We thought about building a ship in the front yard, but after looking at the logistics, it started to make our head hurt. So, we made a ship wreck instead. We built a simple platform and base, which we then attached a ship wheel to. Then, we built a crossbar and attached slashed pieces of canvas dotted with red paint as our broken sails. We had two Bucky skeletons - one was lashed to the ship wheel, and the other was hanging over the broken 'mast'. I loved the way it turned out - much spookier (and easier!) than an entire ship.

We built a PVC pipe 'cell' down the hallway with a Bucky pirate prisoner inside. We added props and put him under a blue light. We recorded a soundtrack of the 'prisoner' talking, telling jokes, singing songs and then put it on a loop.

Other decorations included a half-buried treasure chest, pirate flags, treasure maps, and other pirate paraphernalia. There's a site that has tons of pirate fun stuff (decorations, music, etc.) and a lot of it is very reasonably priced. I'm not real big on freaky bathrooms, so I try to go pretty tame in that room and the pirate duckies and bucaneer toilet paper were a big hit.

http://www.deadmentellnotales.com/

For the drinks, I made three different punches (all rum based of course). One was a Sangria, the other a very fruity rum punch, and the third was a spicy rum drink. The fruity was the biggest hit, but they were all guzzled down. The Sangria nd the fruity both came from allrecipes.com and the spicy was I believe called 'Witch's Brew' and came from like Food Network.

Food... I went with a 'dead men's' theme. I think it was something like "Dead Men's Bits and Pieces" (fruit tray), "Dead Men's Tails" (cocktail sausages)... if you're interested, I can see if I can remember more of what was on the menu.

Games and things to do - ah, this was the fun part!  We had a "Booty Hunt" where each woman when she arrived wrote her name on one side of a notecard and a description of her booty on the other. Then, later on in the evening the men had to match the booty to the girl. We had an appropriately scary (ok... bawdy) pirate tale (all about the infamous Captain Hips and his feared pirate ship 'The Package'... there were seamen all over the poop deck when he rammed the Isabella Rosa... yar, it were horrible). We did a pirate sing-a-long and boy, doesn't the rum come in handy then! We also did a ship race that consisted of breaking everyone into teams and then holding mini-games to move their ships along - whoever reached the treasure first, won. The mini-games were things like mummy wrap with toilet paper, lifesaver pass, trivia, etc.

Anyway! It sounds like you're probably well along, but I love to share LOL Maybe some of this will help


----------

